

The Moment I Knew Twitter Had to Buy Periscope - sstradling
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/11/the-moment-i-knew-twitter-had-to-buy-periscope/

======
sstradling
For all the hate Shane's getting in the article comments, he did a good job of
illustrating exactly why Periscope is a cool service (and now I have to go
look up Meerkat).

~~~
minimaxir
There's a difference between hating the article and being unable to read the
article without getting a headache.

